# Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)



## marioschreiber (3. Februar 2011)

Zur besseren Übersicht haben wir mal unsere Kajaks aufgelistet.
Boardis können so zB. Kontakt zu den Besitzern aufnehmen wenn sie sich für eine bestimmte Marke oder ein bestimmtes Modell interessieren.

*Neueigner können die Liste zitieren und um ihr SOT ergänzen.*

Vielleicht können alle hier nach und nach auch mal ihre Kajaks in Wort und Bild etwas genauer vorstellen, oder ihre "Tuningmaßnahmen" beschreiben ...

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)

Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)


*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)

Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## Lichty (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*Hier die aktuellen 31 Kajaks:

DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango)

Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman)

Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter)


*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler)

Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler)

Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)

C..phunder  		(Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)

#6


----------



## kulti007 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

ich hab mir auch eins gekauft #6

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
 

*Xcite*
marioschreiber (F:X 330)
Jogyman (F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)

*Teksport*
kulti007 (F:X 330)


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ein paar fehlen aber noch, oder ?


----------



## kulti007 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

so dann will ich mein boot mal vorstellen #6

herstellerangaben: 3,3m lang 0,75m breit, 24kg schwer und nutzlast 140kg

grundausstattung: sitz mit tasche, 3x luke, 2x rutenhalter, fußablage und paddelhalterung.

geplanter ausbau: echolot, anker trolley, transportwagen, rutenhalter, griffe an den seiten ... bilden kommen wenn es soweit ist...

hier ist das boot. ich habe schonmal die teile des "anker trolley" mit klebeband befestigt, um die optimale possition zu finden.
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/4434/bootv.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

die fußstützen und beinablage




luke mit "sack" hinter dem sitz




die paddelhalterung




der sitz und offener luke


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

schönes Teil Glückwunsch! Aber  fürs Pimpen haben wir hier schon einen Tread,.  Maßangaben find ich gut hier. Gruß Roland |wavey:


----------



## kulti007 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> schönes Teil Glückwunsch! Aber  fürs Pimpen  haben wir hier schon einen Tread,.  Maßangaben find ich gut hier. Gruß  Roland |wavey:





marioschreiber schrieb:


> Vielleicht können alle hier nach und nach auch mal ihre Kajaks in Wort und Bild etwas genauer vorstellen, oder ihre "Tuningmaßnahmen" beschreiben ...



ich hab nur gemacht was gesagt wurde :q

tuning kommt dann in den anderen thread #6


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

ich persönlich finde den anderen thread schon viel zu lang und unübersichtlich....


----------



## BB-cruiser (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128446 den meine ich und wer auf dem laufenden ist findet was er sucht .Übrigens Jetzt auch vom Kajak ... von Piet kann man sich auch von der ersten Seite an noch mal reinziehen unter dem Motto wie alles begann ,sehr aufschlussreich und unterhaltend gerade jetzt im Winter |wavey:


----------



## kraft 67 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Fahre seit Mai 10 mit einem Teksport F:X 330 über die Weltmeere . Farbe siehe Bild von kulti007 .


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## Heuwiese (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
Heuwiese (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 
__________________


----------



## Fischbox (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ich habe mal die Hobies ergänzt....

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305)


----------



## BliWo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Na dann trag ich mich doch auch mal ein...

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR


----------



## macmarco (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Werbung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=312


----------



## kulti007 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



macmarco schrieb:


> Werbung:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=312



was muss man für eine qualifizierung mit bringen :q


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



kulti007 schrieb:


> was muss man für eine qualifizierung mit bringen :q




Keine weiter, nur den normalen Schatten den man haben muss um mit so einer Plasteschüssel zum Angeln zu fahren 

Aber die Aufnahmerituale.... , da wirst Du dich noch umgucken.......

Gruß


----------



## Nichtsnutz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

He Blinder,
Für die Aufnahme in den elitären Kreis muss man doch nur die Eskimorolle mit dem Sit on Top drauf haben . Oder hat sich dort etwas geändert?|kopfkrat

MfG :vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> He Blinder,
> Für die Aufnahme in den elitären Kreis muss man doch nur die Eskimorolle mit dem Sit on Top drauf haben . Oder hat sich dort etwas geändert?|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG :vik:



Petze, #d ich wollte eigentlich die Spannung aufrecht halten |supergri


----------



## kulti007 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

aber die Rolle wird doch von euch vorgemacht? :vik:


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Aber nur zur Hälfte..... Den Rest muss man sich dann selbst erarbeiten! :m


----------



## kulti007 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

ne halbe rolle reicht mir ja auch :m


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Dann nimm *die Halbe* bei der du *aus* dem Wasser kommst.


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Muß ich denn  immer zur Threadordnung rufen #d:q


----------



## Nichtsnutz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Muß ich denn immer zur Threadordnung rufen #d:q


 

Nö :vik:


----------



## kulti007 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

jetzt aber back to the roots


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Muß ich denn  immer zur Threadordnung rufen #d:q




Rufen kannst Du gerne......:q


----------



## staffag (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Nachtrag zur Liste:

Sit in Kayak: Prijon Cruiser 430


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)


----------



## mic_wag (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ups, mal wieder nix mitbekommen ... ich will auch auf die Liste! 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

Länge: 379cm
Breite: 74cm
Gewicht: 27kg (eingebaute Heckrolle)
Zuladung: 180kg


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Unglaublich, wenn man sich diese Flotte bei einer gemeinsamen Aktion vorstellt...:q
Piet


----------



## eddy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hallo Piet

JA dann gegen wird trockenen Fußes nach Lalland :q:q:q:q:q

Das Problem: Kein Parkplatz den ich kenne,wäre groß genug für die Masse an Pkw :c:c


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



eddy schrieb:


> Hallo Piet
> 
> JA dann gegen wird trockenen Fußes nach Lalland :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Das Problem: Kein Parkplatz den ich kenne,wäre groß genug für die Masse an Pkw :c:c



Doch der in Puttgarden :q und dann alle nach Lollyland den Dänen besuchen. Wenn die uns da sehen und wir auch noch behaupten, dass er uns kennt, wird er wieder ausgebürgert.
Piet


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Schön mal wieder von Dir ein Lebenszeichen zu sehen, vatas-sohn. Wäre aber besser gewesen, wenn Du Deinen Eintrag in der Kajak-Liste rot markiert hättest, sonst sieht marioschreiber ja gar nicht, dass noch ein RTM dazugekommen ist. Ja die Armada wächst #6

Vielleicht hast Du jetzt sogar das "Glück"  :q und macmarco schickt Dir eine Einladung zum Beitritt der Interessengemeinschaft des elitären Kreises der Kajak-Angler :m

Dann kannst Du nämlich unsere "geheimsten" Kajak-Angelstellen sehen |welcome:


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ich sehe alles !


----------



## Kniggers (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

*Moin moin, nette Flotte!
Würde die Ocean-Truppe gern noch um eins ergänzen.
* 

*DAG
*Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
*Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)*

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)


----------



## blauen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin,
Habe die Seite heute erst entdeckt und möchte mich dieser Flotte gerne anschließen.
Gruß Blauen!|wavey:


*DAG
*Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
*blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)*
*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)[/QUOTE]


----------



## extrafine (4. März 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hallo SOT Fahrer,

möchte mich der Riege der SOT- Besitzer anschliessen
Ich fahre von Texsport das Model

F: X 330:vik:

Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich mich in der Liste eintragen kann.#q

Eventuell wird das ja jemand für mich übernehmen können.#h Schon einmal danke im voraus.


Grüsse an alle 
Rüdiger


----------



## Blindfischer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hey Rüdiger,

herzlich Willkommen hier bei den bekn.... ( ich hab nix gesagt)

Viel Spaß hier in der bunten Truppe..


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hi Blauen,

herzlich willkommen bei den Plasteliebhabern....

Wo liegt denn bitte Heiden? Gibts da überhaupt Wasser?

duck und wech  :q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Lichty (4. März 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Welcome Blauen, welcome Extrafine

Hier die aktuelle Liste:

*DAG
*Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

#6


----------



## dino-xxl (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

moin an alle

werd mich hier auch mal vorstellen,nachdem ich ein bischen mit blindfischer auf der messe in nms gequascht habe!
und dann feststellen muste das es doch mehr kajakangler gibt als ich dachte! (sehr schön)

also mein name Jan hinz und wohne in hamdorf!

ich habe ein sink mit viel platz welches nicht unbedingt aufs angeln abgestimmt ist ! habe ich von einen bekannten aus kropp bei rendsburg der kajaks und boote baut und verkauft!
mir war der äusserst bequeme sitz und vor allen ding das es breit genug war(nicht der dünnste) und letztendlich auch der preis entscheidend!
aber allein was es alles für möglichkeiten gibt so ein kajak angenehm umzugestalten finde ich enorm nachdem ich ein sot bei blindfischer gesehen habe ! habe ich die hoffnung meins auch besser umzubauen nicht aufgeben !

hoffe mal mit anderen ein paar fische ärgern zu dürfen !?


so denne gruss an alle


----------



## dino-xxl (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

war mein erster beitrag hier im forum!

sorry hab keine ahnung wie man in die liste kommt,wenn ich denn da rein darf!?


gruss


----------



## archi69 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Liste kopieren und in deinen Antwort-Beitrag einfügen, als Neuboot rot anlegen...so easy...#6


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ich mach das schon !
Werde es mal als "Eigenbau" listen ! 

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

*Eigenbau*
dino-xxl


----------



## coernel (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Dann will ich auch mal in die Liste.  

*DAG*
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

*RTM*
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

*HOBIE*
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

*OCEAN*
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

*Teksport*
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

*HERITAGE*
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

*WILDERNESS*
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

*SEVYLOR*
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

*FEELFREE*
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)

*PRIJON*
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

*Eigenbau*
dino-xxl


----------



## Jogyman (1. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin Ulf ,konnt auch mal Zeit werden das du hier auftauchst :q
Endlich bin ich nicht mehr der einzige aus dem ganz hohen Norden:vik:
So jetzt nur noch dei der Kajakelite des Ab´s anmelden und du bist VIP #6

LG Jogi


----------



## Kapitän Ahab (26. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

So Tag zusammen, nun reihe ich mich mal ein, da ich mein lang geplantes Vorhaben endlich in die Tat umgesetzt habe und meine heimische Weser und die Nebenflüsse nun endlich auch paddelnd entdecken kann ... 

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl


----------



## coernel (28. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



Jogyman schrieb:


> Moin Ulf ,konnt auch mal Zeit werden das du hier auftauchst :q
> Endlich bin ich nicht mehr der einzige aus dem ganz hohen Norden:vik:
> So jetzt nur noch dei der Kajakelite des Ab´s anmelden und du bist VIP #6
> 
> LG Jogi



Moin moin

Ja. Vor allem müssen wir mal die nächsten Tage los mit den Plastikbombern. Ich will nochmal mein Echolot ausprobieren. Aber so wie es aussieht scheint es geklappt zu haben mit dem reinkleben. Aber ein 2. Boot das die Tiefenangaben bestätigt wäre dennoch mal schön 

Kajakelite habe ich schon bewerbung rausgehauen aber noch keine Bestätigung. Naja, wird denke ich noch.

Bis die Tage
Ulf


----------



## Jogyman (28. April 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



coernel schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ja. Vor allem müssen wir mal die nächsten Tage los mit den Plastikbombern. Ich will nochmal mein Echolot ausprobieren. Aber so wie es aussieht scheint es geklappt zu haben mit dem reinkleben. Aber ein 2. Boot das die Tiefenangaben bestätigt wäre dennoch mal schön
> 
> ...


Samstag und Sonntag hab ich Zeit und Auto :vik:da können wir los #6

Lg Jogi |wavey:


----------



## Odery (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin Moin aus Lübeck!

Nach dem mich ein bekannter "Dealer" für Paddel-Kajaks am Samstag angefixt hat, hab ich mir gleich was bei ihm besorgt 

Würde mich bei dieser Gelegenheit freuen, wenn man sich mal zum Paddeln und Schnacken verabreden kann.

Grüße
Odery

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Alter Verwalter das nenn ich mal nen hype
Piet


----------



## der Rudi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

so,komme gerade aus Reinfeld wieder, wo ich mir ein Ocean Prowler Trident 15 Angler anschauen wollte.
Ich habe mich dann aber aufgrund der Größe dagegen entschieden und habe mir das Key Largo Hi Lux von RTM gegönnt.
Jetzt muss nur die nächste Woche schnell vergehen, damit ich es mir am Wochenende abholen kann.


----------



## BB-cruiser (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club #hwenn man alle Kajaks hintereinander ....... wie war das mit der Beltquerung oder brauchen wir da noch n Paar ;+


----------



## Lichty (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

:vik:WELCOME ODERY & RUDI:vik:


----------



## Zanderudo (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hier im Anglerboard wird ein Luftkajak unter Kleinanzeigen angeboten!
Soll ja auch recht gut laufen.

Udo#h


----------



## der Rudi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

So, habe mir heute das Key Largo vom Paddelfisch abgeholt,und kann mich nun endlich in die Liste eintragen.
DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi     (Key Largo)
HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Schon 47 !!!


----------



## Jogyman (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

na die 50 kriegen wir doch auch noch voll  :vik:


----------



## Felix_HL (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin!
Ich bin schon seit längerem mit meinem Seekajak auf Nord und Ostsee,Wakenitz... unterwegs u.a. um die Insel Poel,Rügen und natürlich immer eine Rute dabei 

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In)


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Damit die Liste nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet ...*hoch hol*


----------



## dauerschneider (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Nu haben mein kollege und ich auch zugeschlagen und uns versorgt. im moment liegen beide in der werft und werden gepimpt. so ca. letzte juniwoche gehts dann auf die ostsee rund um kalifornien.

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In)


----------



## greece68 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

So, und ich jetzt endlich auch 

Und beim ersten Einsatz gab es dann auch gleich eine tolle kapitale Überraschung: siehe Raubfischfänge 2011 #6 

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/9107/p1040586kopie.th.jpg


----------



## magnus12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Glückwunsch, schöne Boote!

Ich habe hier mal eine Frage an die Hobie-Fahrer: Warum Kein Revolution? Ich denke momentan ernsthaft über eine Probefahrt bzw. Wechsel nach. Mir ist das Key Largo nicht schnittig genug in den kurzen hackigen Ostseewellen, und bei mehrtagestouren kann ich die Batterie/Motor(zusammen26kg) als Unterstützung nicht  mitschleppen. 
War gerade auf Äbelö:l  daher die Überlegung. 

Ich würde gerne mal in einem Hobie Mirage fahren, wäre für Treffen/Einladungen zu gemeinsamen Touren irgendwo nördlich Hamburgs dankbar. Das Angebot steht umgekehrt natürlich für alle die mal motorisiert fahren möchten. 

Viele Grüße

Frank|wavey:


----------



## DJTMichel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Gestern wurde mein Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 mit Propellerantrieb angeliefert und probegefahren, somit darf ich mich nun auch SOT Kapitän  nennen.

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
kulti007 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

Native Watercraft 
DJT Michel (Mariner 12.5 Propel)







Ich habe mich wegen des Propeller - Tretantriebes dafür entschieden (Vorwärts- & Rückwärtsgang).


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Glückwunsch  schönes Teil#6 hatte ich auch mal auf den Wunschzettel, wohl das schnellste was es z.Zt gibt und vor und rückwärts fahren einfach Klasse und das beste Hände frei zum angeln :m bei mir wurde es ein Hobie Mirage  berichte mal wie sich das Teil beim angel macht, Platzmäßig und so


----------



## HHBohn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> *DAG*
> 
> 
> __________________


Das ist doch die Fehmarnbrücke,fährts du ernsthaft auf der Ostsee damit


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

und nicht nur er  sondern  Alle ! #h


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Ich denke das 99% der Leute von der Liste auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind !
Auf dem Bild ist übrigends die "Fehmarn-Sundbrücke"


----------



## Jogyman (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

und ab und zu auch mal hier 

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Neuster-Trend-Kajak-Angeln


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Aaaach - das ist der Bericht, den ich hier so verzweifelt gesucht habe 


@ HH Bohn

Jepp - ich denke auch, dass die meisten hier mit dem Kajak auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind. Die Frage ist doch nicht "wo", sondern "wie", " wie weit" und "wie umsichtig"  :m

Wenn man die ein oder andere Regel beachtet und zum guten Teil den gesunden Menschenverstand gebraucht, ist das 'ne richtig tolle Sache #6 :m


----------



## kulti007 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

habe mal das yak gewechselt :q


DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
kulti007 (Mirage Outback SUV 2011)

OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

Native Watercraft 
DJT Michel (Mariner 12.5 Propel)


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

hallo kulti 007 eine sehr gute Wahl .


----------



## kulti007 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

ich weiß |supergri

erst wollte ich das sport, aber jetzt nach den ersten testfahrten, bin ich glücklich das ich das outback genommen habe. soooooooo viel platz :m


----------



## Küstenläufer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Der Küstenläufer ist sein SoT jetzt los.
Ich paddel jetzt nicht mehr selber.


----------



## Masterofstream (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

moin, 

ist hier schon mal jemand mit dem wilderness ride 135 gefahren und kann etwas dazu sagen wie kippelig es ist oder wie gut es sich fährt?

überlege im moment mir ein sot zu kaufen und schwanke zwischen rtm key largo und wilderness ride 135.

habe das key largo mal getestet und fand es nicht schlecht. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ride nicht noch besser ist (kipp-stabiler, leiser bei welle (beim key largo klatscht es ja ein bissel))

bin für jeden tip sehr dankbar!


----------



## petripohl (5. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

So bin ja nun auch schon ein paar Tage mit dem Yak unterwegs und dachte mir ich trag mich hier dann auch mal ein.

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
petripohl (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
kulti007 (Mirage Outback SUV 2011)
 
OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

Native Watercraft 
DJT Michel (Mariner 12.5 Propel)

Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin Malte willkommen im Club |wavey:


----------



## armyn (11. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

hallo leute vonner kajakfront|wavey:
kennt jemand von euch dieses teil? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelkajak-F...09?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item45fcc7ab71
ich würde mich gern ein sot zulegen für die küstenfischerei, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig, welches!
preis is ja nich schlecht und alles dran is ja auch
gebt mir bitte ne info


----------



## Odery (12. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



armyn schrieb:


> hallo leute vonner kajakfront|wavey:
> kennt jemand von euch dieses teil?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelkajak-F...09?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item45fcc7ab71
> ich würde mich gern ein sot zulegen für die küstenfischerei, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig, welches!
> ...


 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich beim PaddelFisch zu informieren. Da kannst du verschiedene Boote testen und dann direkt entscheiden. Ich hab mich auch mit Dirk am See getroffen und er hatte meine zwei Favoriten mit.

Ich persönlich fahr das Tootega Prophecy Huntsman (das neue Tecksport Xcite Fx330) und das ist DER HAMMER !


----------



## sve (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

moin moin ,

ich hab hier alles gelesen und denke das ich vom belly umsteige und mir ein sot hole . verkauft einer eins hier?


----------



## marioschreiber (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*



sve schrieb:


> ... verkauft einer eins hier?



Ja, Dirk !  |supergri|supergri|supergri

Der hat gaaaaanz viele !  (http://www.paddel-fisch.de/)

Aber du meintest ja wahrscheinlich gebraucht .
Ich wüsste hier grad keinen der sich von seinem SOT trennen möchte.
Aber schreib doch kulti007 mal an, der hat sich vor kurzem verbessert ! Keine Ahnung ob er sein "altes" noch hat ....


----------



## kulti007 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

nein hat er nicht mehr :m


----------



## sve (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

na mal schauen was sich ergibt auf dem gebraucht mark .. nicht das ich noch sparen muss für ein neues. wenn ich überlege was ich für den gespartenbetrag alles an köder kaufen herlich


----------



## marioschreiber (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Im "Leidenschafft Meerforelle-Forum" verkauft einer sein gebrauchtes Hobie !

Voll ausgestattet ! 


> Hobie Adventure mit folgendem Zubehör zu verkaufen :
> 
> Hobie Paddel, Mirage Antrieb mit Turbo Fins, ergonomoscher Sitz, Klappruder, Anker, Treibanker ( alles original Hobie ), Ama Sidekick ( unbenutzt), zwei Ram Mount Rutenhalter, Klappluke mit passendem Köderkasteneinsatz, Fishfinder Eagle Cuda ( Transponder mit Hobie Einbaukit innen eingebaut).
> 
> ...


----------



## sve (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

danke für die info ausrüstung wie fischfinder hab ich . suche eher eins mit rutenhalter und passenden sitz


----------



## Lichty (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

TOP ANGEBOT FÜRN GEILES BOOT!

Und da ist ALLES dabei.....


----------



## sve (15. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

das stimmt wein jemand noch nichts hat


----------



## C..pHunter (16. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin moin....

ich wollte mich evtl. von meinem Heritage red fisch 12 trennen. Ist in einem top zustand! Kannst dich gerne bei mir melden um näheres z erfahren. Bin jetzt aber erstmal für fünf tage zum lachsfischen in schweden ;-)

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Kotzi (17. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Products/PTULTRA

Was ist mit dem hier?
Sitz soll super sein, allgemein habe ich über das Kayak nur gutes gelesen, und 4 Rutenhalter sind verbaut.


----------



## sve (17. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

kotzi das schaut so aus wie ich mir es vorstelle danke. mal schauen vom preis gleich. nicht das ich über den winter mit stricken anfangen muss


----------



## Kotzi (17. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Joa, seitdem ich mir vorgenommen habe nächstes Jahr an der Küste zu studieren geht mir das Teil auch nicht aus dem Kopp....

Schau dir mal das Vid hier dazu an, da werd ich immer ganz wuschig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0CU4zVp_COU

ich denke um ein bisschen basteln kommt man nicht herum,wie 1-2 Rutenhalter an den richtigen Stellen, aber sonst sieht das finde ich sehr geil aus.


----------



## seaside (18. September 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin

Mensch, dann muss ich auch mal mein geliebtes Kajak auf die Liste setzen: Mein Necky Zoar Sport. Ein erstaunlich schnelles Sit-In, das auch für Touren Spaß macht und für die Geschwindigkeit auch ziemlich kippstabil ist. Ich mag Sit-Ins  und ihre Sportlichkeit.



DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
petripohl (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
kulti007 (Mirage Outback SUV 2011)
 
OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

Native Watercraft 
DJT Michel (Mariner 12.5 Propel)

NECKY
seaside (Zoar Sport (Sit-In))


----------



## LarryHH (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Hi, ich fahr seit einiger Zeit ein Mad River Synergy 12 und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin schnell und wendig , außerdem ist es sehr kippstabil.
Gruß


----------



## eastsurf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Moin,

seit gestern auch ein stolzer Yak Besitzer...#h

DAG
Schutenpiet (Fishin)
Knurrhahn (Fishin)
Evilcamper (Fishin)
kayak-kapitän (Fishin)
Dorschminister (Fishin)
Achim S (Fishin)
Macmarco (Fishin)
Luckyjonas85 (Fishin)
Blinkermaxe (Fishin)
archi69 (Fishin)

RTM
Zanderudo (Tango)
goeddoek (Tango)
Belly Gaga (Tango) 
Blindfischer(Key Largo)
Angelgeiler (Key Largo)
eddy (Key Largo)
Magnus12 (Key Largo)
vatas-sohn (Key Largo)
der Rudi (Key Largo)
petripohl (Key Largo)

HOBIE
Lichty (Mirage Sport Fisherman)
Fabe82 (Mirage Sport Fisherman) 
Frankko (Mirage Outback Fisherman) 
BB-cruiser (Mirage Outfitter) 
Fischbox (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
blauen (Mirage Outback Fisherman)
kulti007 (Mirage Outback SUV 2011)
 
OCEAN
Nichtsnutz (Prowler 13 Trident Angler) 
Dorsch-Schnappi (Prowler Trident 15 Angler) 
Wassermännchen (Prowler Big Game Angler) 
Küstenläufer (Malibu Two XL)
BliWo (Prowler 13 Trident Angler)
Kniggers (Prowler 15 Angler)
*eastsurf (Ultra 4.3)*

Teksport
marioschreiber (Xcite F:X 330)
Jogyman (Xcite F:X 330)
kraft 67 (Xcite F:X 330)
extrafine (Xcite F:X 330)
coernel (Xcite F:X 410)

Tootega
Odery (Prophecy 110 Huntsman)

HERITAGE
Bootangler (Red Fish 10´)
C..phunder (Red Fish 12´)
Hergen ( Red Fish 10`)

WILDERNESS
ray (Systems Tarpon 120)
dauerschneider (Tarpon 100)

SEVYLOR
Wildshark (Rio KCC 305) 

FEELFREE
mic_wag (Moken 12 Angler)
Kapitän Ahab (Moken 12 Angler)

PRIJON
staffag (Cruiser 430) : (Sit in)

Eigenbau
dino-xxl 

Aquarius 
Felix_HL (Aquarius Sea 520 Sit-In) 

MAD RIVER 
greece68 (Synergy 14)

Native Watercraft 
DJT Michel (Mariner 12.5 Propel)

NECKY
seaside (Zoar Sport (Sit-In))


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Glückwunsch , nur wirst du hier im Board nicht mehr viel von Kajaks  lesen leider #h


----------



## eastsurf (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die AB-Kajakflotte (oder: wer fährt was)*

Danke, bin schon im kayak angelforum angemeldet. Wollte nur mal die Liste ergänzen...


----------

